# Merry Christmas



## 1stvermont (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 25, 2021)

You too, Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 25, 2021)

Some people are waiting for New Year's, and a visit from Ded Moroz and the Snow Maiden.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 25, 2021)

Not to neglect the kids in Andorra, Catalonia, and other places, who get their presents in a, er, somewhat unique fashion, from Tio de Nadal:


----------



## Ealdwyn (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 26, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Nick Stephan (Dec 28, 2021)

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------

